# What wattage ceramic for 4ft viv?



## Asha

I'm getting a new 4ftx2x1.5 wooden viv next week, and wanting to heat it with a ceramic bulb.

I'm not sure whether to get a 100w or 150w, or am I just completely wrong?

My 3ft royal viv had a 100w and seemed fine on that, so I assumed I'd need something more for a 4ft viv??

Help appreciated thanks


----------



## crafty

id go for the higher one on a stat 
incase you cant get the temps you want with a 100w 
then you wont have to replace it if you do struggle to reach the temps


----------



## Lotus Nut

We have 100W spot on stat in 4x2x2 for our beardie and temps are fine so am sure 100W will be ok.


----------



## Asha

Thanks guys, it will be on a pulse prop stat. Just worried about 100w not doing the job alone and I'd rather not have a heatmat too, the boa is just starting to take soaks in his water now so there's the risk of it spilling on a heatmat.
The seller I'm looking at on Ebay doesn't charge any extra for 150w though, so guess it's not a huge problem on a stat anyway?


----------



## Lotus Nut

If price for 100w and 150w are same go for the 150w assuming pulse stat can handle 150w which i think it should.


----------



## Meko

pulse stats are 600w.
my viv is slightly smaller than 4ft an having to run a heat mat as well to keep it to the right temp with a 100w ceramic (royal). 

depends whats going in it and where the basking spot is. As mines for a royal its on the ground where i need the heat and the 100w isn't enough.


----------



## Asha

Thanks everyone, I bought the 150w in the end and have a pulse stat on the way which can handle up to 600w anyway.

It's for my boa so hopefully that should be plenty on it's own.


----------



## jeepers

Sorry to jump in on this but i've been told today that it's better to go for ceramic rather than a spot bulb. Anyone know the pro's and con's for both? 

Thanks


----------



## SelinaRealm

jeepers said:


> Sorry to jump in on this but i've been told today that it's better to go for ceramic rather than a spot bulb. Anyone know the pro's and con's for both?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there,

Ceramics dont blow like bulbs do so...

1. You dont have to replace it 

2. There is no risk of it breaking into the viv

3. If its for a snake, ceramics dont have light, so you don't have to worry about getting different ones for night and day or have a red one on so the snake doesn't see it...


----------



## jeepers

SelinaRealm said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Ceramics dont blow like bulbs do so...
> 
> 1. You dont have to replace it
> 
> 2. There is no risk of it breaking into the viv
> 
> 3. If its for a snake, ceramics dont have light, so you don't have to worry about getting different ones for night and day or have a red one on so the snake doesn't see it...


Thanks for the reply, it's for a bearded dragon. my local rep shop mentioned it was better to get a ceramic today but hadn't give it much thought before. what wattage would i need for a 4x2x2 vivarium??


----------



## Meko

for a beardie you're better with a spot bulb or a ceramic and a low wattage bulb. Beardies _need_ a light to tell the different between night and day and to associate the heat with the sun.


----------



## SelinaRealm

jeepers said:


> Thanks for the reply, it's for a bearded dragon. my local rep shop mentioned it was better to get a ceramic today but hadn't give it much thought before. what wattage would i need for a 4x2x2 vivarium??


Hi 

Probably as above 150w on a Stat (The stat is essential to avoid overheating!)

But someone who keeps beardies will have to confirm that for you, I don't have any experience with Lizards, its snakes I keep and they require belly heat more than anything....


----------



## SelinaRealm

Meko said:


> for a beardie you're better with a spot bulb or a ceramic and a low wattage bulb. Beardies _need_ a light to tell the different between night and day and to associate the heat with the sun.


Yup... see theres where my lack of experience with beardies/lizards come in... Snakes don't have the need for light so I haven't researched those issues...


----------



## jeepers

Cheers both

Meko, so will any standard low wattage bulb do then just to light up the viv and the ceramic to heat it?


----------



## Meko

yep or save a fortune on a ceramic and pulse stat and go for a light bulb and dimmer stat. There's about £15 difference between a pulse and dimmer stat and ceramics are around £18 compared to 30p for a light bulb.


----------

